# Ashley stove information



## littlecanoe (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello,

I've done some searches here on the site and on the net and am having some difficulty finding solid information on Ashley Wood stoves from about 15 years ago, specifically Model ARH24.  Anyone know of a good link to Ashley information?

Thanks
lc


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 9, 2012)

If you find any info on yours, I'd be interested.
I've got an Ashley ABRH24 steptop, and have been unable to get any info.


----------



## littlecanoe (Nov 9, 2012)

That sounds like the stove.
Any idea how many sq ft they are rated for or BTU output?


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 9, 2012)

There's nothing on the tag giving that info. It's UL listed and dated 1985.
It heats our house just fine, and can do it too well sometimes, until temps get down around zero or less.
We heat (most of the time) about 1100 sq. ft. with ours.


----------



## Povertypimpin (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello all 1st post

I was looking for info on the Ashley model abrh24 also to know avail.  I have this model I got for $200 , and it heats a 1,990 sq. Ft.  Home very well. Keeping the temps between 79° and 83° even with temps.  In the single digits.  I burn through nearly a cord a month but the stove seems very efficient, and can even burn untouched for up to 11 hours between reloading. I honostly love this wood stove.  Is it just me or does it seem like the back plate was designed to accommodate a blower?


----------

